# My basement bathroom remodel



## Bathroomgetaway (May 18, 2011)

I got this from work because the skirt was damged. Im going to make a new tile skirt, i think it will look better than the old acrylic anyway, what are your thoughts?

s


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

There was some concerns over those shower stalls you are selling and installing...

First off they were not CSA certified.... might be now for all I know.

The drain assembly on those unit are terrible and weak


----------



## Bathroomgetaway (May 18, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> There was some concerns over those shower stalls you are selling and installing...
> 
> First off they were not CSA certified.... might be now for all I know.
> 
> The drain assembly on those unit are terrible and weak


Yeah there are 10,000 manufacturers making sh!tty units that ruin it for reputable companies like ours. This is a discontinued unit that is "decent" thus i put it in my basement. It does have a copper drain. The Ariel Platinum showers we carry are CSA listed but I always replace the drain and hard pipe them.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

My first thought was.....Will that thing let me travel thru time. 

Second thought was ....I would never put that in my home....

Third....Meh...


----------



## Bathroomgetaway (May 18, 2011)

Airgap said:


> My first thought was.....Will that thing let me travel thru time.
> 
> Second thought was ....I would never put that in my home....
> 
> Third....Meh...


Truthfully I would much rather have a Kohler DTV system or something similar, but my girlfriend loves that bathtub and you get pretty decent pressure from the jets with only a 1/2' hot and cold feed. Ive only had it installed for a week we will see what happens.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bathroomgetaway said:


> Truthfully I would much rather have a Kohler DTV system or something similar, but my girlfriend loves that bathtub and you get pretty decent pressure from the jets with only a 1/2' hot and cold feed. Ive only had it installed for a week we will see what happens.


 
Does she love the tub or the jets?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

house plumber said:


> Does she love the tub or the jets?


I just shot a mouthful of coke out of my nose... :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I just shot a mouthful of coke out of my nose... :laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## Bathroomgetaway (May 18, 2011)

Jets..... shower


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> :laughing:


Say hello to my little friend!


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

Make sure you put a handheld in for her


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Airgap said:


> My first thought was.....Will that thing let me travel thru time.


No kidding. Do not use if house flies are present. We all know how that ends.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Epic thread


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

PrecisePlumbing said:


> Epic thread


Seconded!


----------



## Juice (Nov 17, 2008)

I installed a unit similar and found that 8 out of 12 body sprays leaked from the factory connection and had to replace with new body sprays at $50-$60 a pop! those units suck! i think the owner agreed after the bill


----------



## rzp 06 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'll be installing something like this in the next week or 2 in a bathroom reno. it's an aquapeutics tub/steam shower with all kinds of built in shiot and it's the first time I've seen one.. 

One of the things its supplied with is a heater for the jets in the tub. The instructions tell me to cut it into any one of the jet supply (ribbed) hoses and glue the heater in with pvc glue :blink:... I've never glued a hose into a pvc fitting before, let alone one circing hot water.

All the body sprayers are connected with cheesy little hose clamps and the thing also comes with a built in trap and a flimsy 1.25 inch flexible drain hose haha..  :no:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

rzp 06 said:


> I'll be installing something like this in the next week or 2 in a bathroom reno. it's an aquapeutics tub/steam shower with all kinds of built in shiot and it's the first time I've seen one..
> 
> One of the things its supplied with is a heater for the jets in the tub. The instructions tell me to cut it into any one of the jet supply (ribbed) hoses and glue the heater in with pvc glue :blink:... I've never glued a hose into a pvc fitting before, let alone one circing hot water.
> 
> All the body sprayers are connected with cheesy little hose clamps and the thing also comes with a built in trap and a flimsy 1.25 inch flexible drain hose haha..  :no:


YOU BREAK YOU BOUGHT IT!!! lol
:whistling2:


----------

